# GMC C6500 CLUTCH-Dealer says $8k to replace?? anybody have some insight?



## summit583guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking at buying a 2001 c6500 GMC with a cat motor and manual trans. The clutch seems to engage at the very end of the stroke ( the top) making me think it's worn out. I think these are self adjusting clutches that dont need to be adjusted. I called the GM dealer they quoted me $8k to replace, not sure if that was a rebuild kit or complete clutch ( includes labour/14 hrs). That seems really high? I havent bought the truck yet but im looking to see what it would cost if the clutch started slipping. thanks guys


----------



## newsawtooth (Mar 13, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Looking at buying a 2001 c6500 GMC with a cat motor and manual trans. The clutch seems to engage at the very end of the stroke ( the top) making me think it's worn out. I think these are self adjusting clutches that dont need to be adjusted. I called the GM dealer they quoted me $8k to replace, not sure if that was a rebuild kit or complete clutch ( includes labour/14 hrs). That seems really high? I havent bought the truck yet but im looking to see what it would cost if the clutch started slipping. thanks guys



GMC medium duty trucks are becoming very expensive to maintain, there is a reason they are cheap. In Colorado it is impossible to find parts and it took two weeks to get the clutch kit. When I needed a drive shaft, they had to build one for 2k. I literally called every dealer, shop and supplier in the area. I replaced the clutch myself and it took about 20 hrs so 14 hrs must be what the manual says. Parts and supplies are probably in the 2K range so their shop rate is around 428, high for down here, not sure about up there. The good news is that the trucks are fairly easy to work on, everything on the diesel will be heavier but the task is not insurmountable. I'm sure a couple GMC fan boys from the East coast will chime in, they appear to be holed up in the last bastion of GMC parts. In my experience, you can do the work yourself for a 1/4 of the dealer or shop prices, if you have the inclination. Bottom line, my next truck will not be a GMC. Best of luck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 13, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Looking at buying a 2001 c6500 GMC with a cat motor and manual trans. The clutch seems to engage at the very end of the stroke ( the top) making me think it's worn out. I think these are self adjusting clutches that dont need to be adjusted. I called the GM dealer they quoted me $8k to replace, not sure if that was a rebuild kit or complete clutch ( includes labour/14 hrs). That seems really high? I havent bought the truck yet but im looking to see what it would cost if the clutch started slipping. thanks guys



Seems real high I'd call someone else. I don't think a clutch has ever cost me anything near that. And I have a 7500 they are self adjusting.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 13, 2013)

newsawtooth said:


> GMC medium duty trucks are becoming very expensive to maintain, there is a reason they are cheap. In Colorado it is impossible to find parts and it took two weeks to get the clutch kit. When I needed a drive shaft, they had to build one for 2k. I literally called every dealer, shop and supplier in the area. I replaced the clutch myself and it took about 20 hrs so 14 hrs must be what the manual says. Parts and supplies are probably in the 2K range so their shop rate is around 428, high for down here, not sure about up there. The good news is that the trucks are fairly easy to work on, everything on the diesel will be heavier but the task is not insurmountable. I'm sure a couple GMC fan boys from the East coast will chime in, they appear to be holed up in the last bastion of GMC parts. In my experience, you can do the work yourself for a 1/4 of the dealer or shop prices, if you have the inclination. Bottom line, my next truck will not be a GMC. Best of luck.



So with the price of parts and 14 hours I would expect a shop like he is talking about to be right around 4500 to 5000. 200 an hour is more than fair.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, you know, GM got out of the medium truck market so you know where that's going.


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 13, 2013)

Just had a clutch done in one of our Volvo cabovers with cat diesel, and it was $4800, so the 8,000 sounds really high to me.


----------



## 04titanse (Mar 13, 2013)

that sounds crazy high. Should be no more than $1500 in labor and a few grand in parts and that's TOPS. Call around.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 14, 2013)

Called the big rig shop that does all my work on my bucket after reading your posts. They said they could do it for $1200. Thats right I said $1200. Said the clutch should be about $400 in parts. If you just want parts to do it yourself, pm me and i will give you there contact info. I hope that dealer supplys lube with prices like that.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 14, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Called the big rig shop that does all my work on my bucket after reading your posts. They said they could do it for $1200. Thats right I said $1200. Said the clutch should be about $400 in parts. If you just want parts to do it yourself, pm me and i will give you there contact info. I hope that dealer supplys lube with prices like that.



That sounds a little more reasonable. I got a price of $1100 OR $1200 to do my IH clutch (if and when it ever needs it).


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 14, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> That sounds a little more reasonable. I got a price of $1100 OR $1200 to do my IH clutch (if and when it ever needs it).



new (not reman) clutch, pressure plate, pocket bearing, throwout bearing, resurface flywheel (a must), r&r pto and pump if needed for access, possible removal of exhaust for access, labor complete. 2000.00 max-worst case scenario-should be less.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 14, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Looking at buying a 2001 c6500 GMC with a cat motor and manual trans. The clutch seems to engage at the very end of the stroke ( the top) making me think it's worn out. I think these are self adjusting clutches that dont need to be adjusted. I called the GM dealer they quoted me $8k to replace, not sure if that was a rebuild kit or complete clutch ( includes labour/14 hrs). That seems really high? I havent bought the truck yet but im looking to see what it would cost if the clutch started slipping. thanks guys



They must want to put a new transmission in? Like my dealer last year on my 2500hd "somethings wrong with your transmission, we recommend a new gm one" GTFOH


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 14, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Called the big rig shop that does all my work on my bucket after reading your posts. They said they could do it for $1200. Thats right I said $1200. Said the clutch should be about $400 in parts. If you just want parts to do it yourself, pm me and i will give you there contact info. I hope that dealer supplys lube with prices like that.



I thought I was smoking ####e when I read the first post... I had my 97 7500 Asplundh clutch done for 1200 two years ago. I have the receipts too....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

That price is retarded , I bought the clutch pack and throw out bearing for mine for about 600.00 , and really I put it in less then 3 hours , I coulda done it faster but it was lunch time LOL . Doesn't matter gas/diesel when it comes to trans work . They slap the same trans on the back


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> That price is retarded , I bought the clutch pack and throw out bearing for mine for about 600.00 , and really I put it in less then 3 hours , I coulda done it faster but it was lunch time LOL . Doesn't matter gas/diesel when it comes to trans work . They slap the same trans on the back



with mechanical knowledge and speedy work like that, you definately have a trade to fall back on if need be. LOL. ("just sayen")


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> with mechanical knowledge and speedy work like that, you definately have a trade to fall back on if need be. LOL. ("just sayen")



I and 2 other "mechanics" doin it with me ! I put In a throw out bearing 2 months ago in less then an hour , after I dropped the shaft and carrier bearing , but we have the trans jacks and a good shop , not some backyard bull#### here @ bucks LOL . Ya have too when you run olschool trucks !


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I and 2 other "mechanics" doin it with me ! I put In a throw out bearing 2 months ago in less then an hour , after I dropped the shaft and carrier bearing , but we have the trans jacks and a good shop , not some backyard bull#### here @ bucks LOL . Ya have too when you run olschool trucks !



Ill have to snap a picture of my lift I bought it out of an old Mack dealer that went out of business. 

They auctioned 3-4 of them off I paid like 3500 it says 30k on the side but I can only go up 5 feet do to ceiling height on the bucket. Beats being on a crawler. The crane is shorter I can almost stand.

The top 4-5 feet of the lift is in my attic we stuck the beam in between the trusses after slicing a 10 ft by 1.5 ft hole


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> That price is retarded , I bought the clutch pack and throw out bearing for mine for about 600.00 , and really I put it in less then 3 hours , I coulda done it faster but it was lunch time LOL . Doesn't matter gas/diesel when it comes to trans work . They slap the same trans on the back



You have any 
chevy transmissions that would fit a 1997, 5 speed, 3500, mason dump, FWD?


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You have any
> chevy transmissions that would fit a 1997, 5 speed, 3500, mason dump, FWD?



I can get one let me know local guy here stocks up on them he mainly sells jasper


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You have any
> chevy transmissions that would fit a 1997, 5 speed, 3500, mason dump, FWD?



No , they don't carry trans down there they send all that down to the trans shop but a clutch , we do that there .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Ill have to snap a picture of my lift I bought it out of an old Mack dealer that went out of business.
> 
> They auctioned 3-4 of them off I paid like 3500 it says 30k on the side but I can only go up 5 feet do to ceiling height on the bucket. Beats being on a crawler. The crane is shorter I can almost stand.
> 
> The top 4-5 feet of the lift is in my attic we stuck the beam in between the trusses after slicing a 10 ft by 1.5 ft hole



That truck lifts itself off the outriggers enough to almost sit up along side the trans , and the engine is not supported by the trans , so you need the pull the shaft and the bell housing bolts , you don't even need to #### with the PTO , just slide it back and do your thing .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am lucky though , they treat me like a son . I am allowed to use anything they have to offer on the shop , took me 12 years to soften them up though ! I doubt there are many tree guys around me that have such a good shop , but we can break some #### pretty regularly so we need it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 14, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am lucky though , they treat me like a son . I am allowed to use anything they have to offer on the shop , took me 12 years to soften them up though ! I doubt there are many tree guys around me that have such a good shop , but we can break some #### pretty regularly so we need it :hmm3grin2orange:



I've actually never tried lifting the truck off the ground with the outriggers. I have to change the oil soon ill see what kind of height I can get out if it.

Without some kind of lift its unreal I weigh 180 pounds and its tight on a crawler for me around the axles and steps.

Was a real ##### greasing them


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 14, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> I've actually never tried lifting the truck off the ground with the outriggers. I have to change the oil soon ill see what kind of height I can get out if it.
> 
> Without some kind of lift its unreal I weigh 180 pounds and its tight on a crawler for me around the axles and steps.
> 
> Was a real ##### greasing them



Flip the bucket over the back and let it Hang like a counterweight , the truck comes up easy off the outriggers , then I usually crib up under the wheels and you can return the bucket and your good , mine will get a tire off the ground 6" with some nice cribbing


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 14, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> I've actually never tried lifting the truck off the ground with the outriggers. I have to change the oil soon ill see what kind of height I can get out if it.
> 
> Without some kind of lift its unreal I weigh 180 pounds and its tight on a crawler for me around the axles and steps.
> 
> Was a real ##### greasing them



Make sure you dont go and get your rigs stuck by letting them out too far. They can bind in the housing, and you need to take weight off of them to get them to retract if you do.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 15, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Looking at buying a 2001 c6500 GMC with a cat motor and manual trans. The clutch seems to engage at the very end of the stroke ( the top) making me think it's worn out. I think these are self adjusting clutches that dont need to be adjusted. I called the GM dealer they quoted me $8k to replace, not sure if that was a rebuild kit or complete clutch ( includes labour/14 hrs). That seems really high? I havent bought the truck yet but im looking to see what it would cost if the clutch started slipping. thanks guys



That's frigin insane! Is you clutch gold plated or what?!?! Last time I replaced a truck clutch it was an 82 F700 4x4, clutch kit cost maybe $500 and it took me a day by myself. $8,000 is bs, and they are thieves. I can replace the whole tranny and clutch for less then that.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure you dont go and get your rigs stuck by letting them out too far. They can bind in the housing, and you need to take weight off of them to get them to retract if you do.



Full extension under load could damage them inside.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Full extension under load could damage them inside.



I didn't know that . How can they be damaged ? I was under the assumption the piston is positioned inside the outrigger sleave . And to fully extend the outrigger would it fall out ? I would love to see one apart .


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't know that . How can they be damaged ? I was under the assumption the piston is positioned inside the outrigger sleave . And to fully extend the outrigger would it fall out ? I would love to see one apart .



Some how the sleeve rubs on the cylinder casing scratching it when fully extended under load because it rocks more.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2013)

The pad of my outrigger , is the end of the ram , the piston can is pinned to the top of the case . I see that mine has wear welds on the top and sides . I will check more thoroughly tomorrow and try to look up in there and check er out ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> The pad of my outrigger , is the end of the ram , the piston can is pinned to the top of the case . I see that mine has wear welds on the top and sides . I will check more thoroughly tomorrow and try to look up in there and check er out ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Call Brian during the week if you need more info Home


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Call Brian during the week if you need more info Home



Whoaaaa , whoaaa there big fellow ! Mine is fine ! I don't wanna take anything apart right now , I am good ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whoaaaa , whoaaa there big fellow ! Mine is fine ! I don't wanna take anything apart right now , I am good ! :hmm3grin2orange:



Bookmark it ,if you need something later maybe is all I'm saying.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Bookmark it ,if you need something later maybe is all I'm saying.



Oh ya scared me , Murphy's law says if I bookmark it , it will break , but I will anyway . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 15, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure you dont go and get your rigs stuck by letting them out too far. They can bind in the housing, and you need to take weight off of them to get them to retract if you do.



I have had my front tires over 2' off the ground to level out before without any problems. The gas tank step was above my waist. You can actually get the back tires off the ground on one side at a time if you extend it far enough.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 15, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have had my front tires over 2' off the ground to level out before without any problems. The gas tank step was above my waist. You can actually get the back tires off the ground on one side at a time if you extend it far enough.



Well that's swell. 

All I'm saying is that it can happen, I've done it. And if you dont have jacks and cribbage to take the trucks weight off of them, your effed. '


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 15, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Well that's swell.
> 
> All I'm saying is that it can happen, I've done it. And if you dont have jacks and cribbage to take the trucks weight off of them, your effed. '



What manufacturer boom was on your truck?


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 15, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> What manufacturer boom was on your truck?



That particular time was an Altec LRIII on a Chevy Chassis.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Make sure you dont go and get your rigs stuck by letting them out too far. They can bind in the housing, and you need to take weight off of them to get them to retract if you do.



That just happened to us this afternoon. truck was on uneven ground so the one side was all the way extended it would not come back up so I put the other side down hard which pushed it back up or in a little then it would work after that.


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I didn't know that . How can they be damaged ? I was under the assumption the piston is positioned inside the outrigger sleave . And to fully extend the outrigger would it fall out ? I would love to see one apart .



base end of o/r cyl. is pinned to top of outer o/r tube. rod end or o/r cylinder pinned to bottom end of inner o/r tube, result can't come out unless cylinder head comes off-unlikely. (even with full extension) try it with o/r positioned over a hole just to satisfy your concern.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 15, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have had my front tires over 2' off the ground to level out before without any problems. The gas tank step was above my waist. You can actually get the back tires off the ground on one side at a time if you extend it far enough.



boy that must be a pretty crazy grade you where working on. I've never ran the truck with the tires off the ground only a crane. i had a front outrigger put on the kboom so i can level out on hills a bucket having similar outrigger could be kind of sweet, when you get on a super steep grade its hard on the turret would be nice to be able to level the front as well as the sides.

i know if you go real far to one side with a bucket you can start breaking stuff underneath shackles springs and so on. the cranes outriggers extend far enough to get some serious height but they go straight down, i would guess it will go about 4 feet in the air. But even when they do training on kbooms they dont lift try and get the truck off the ground if you watch all of mike poors videos allmark ive never seen anyone try and level one like a crane.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> boy that must be a pretty crazy grade you where working on. I've never ran the truck with the tires off the ground only a crane. i had a front outrigger put on the kboom so i can level out on hills a bucket having similar outrigger could be kind of sweet, when you get on a super steep grade its hard on the turret would be nice to be able to level the front as well as the sides.
> 
> i know if you go real far to one side with a bucket you can start breaking stuff underneath shackles springs and so on. the cranes outriggers extend far enough to get some serious height but they go straight down, i would guess it will go about 4 feet in the air. But even when they do training on kbooms they dont lift try and get the truck off the ground if you watch all of mike poors videos allmark ive never seen anyone try and level one like a crane.


 I've only lifted it high a few times, like when I was stuck and needed to lay planks undder the wheels . And when I pulled the trans


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 15, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I've only lifted it high a few times, like when I was stuck and needed to lay planks undder the wheels . And when I pulled the trans



Well it was my understanding with the front Tires off the ground you might stain your pants booming over the front.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Well it was my understanding with the front Tires off the ground you might stain your pants booming over the front.



It will tilt forward until the wheels hit the ground. When i have the wheels way off the ground like that, i put blocking under the front tires, and that solves the problem.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 16, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Well it was my understanding with the front Tires off the ground you might stain your pants booming over the front.



Listen I am 275ish my truck is rated for 350 with the liner , so I am ####ting my pants more often then not , if I gotta cut and throw and find myself holding on to a branch for a second or two I find myself looking at the ground to see what I am gonna land in/on if this thing ever throws in the towel LOL


----------

